# Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Online research survey



## IBS_researcher (Jun 19, 2013)

*We are seeking individuals with IBS to complete a 20 minute online survey about the impact of IBS on daily life and well-being.

You are eligible if:
- You are between the ages of 18-70
and
- You have IBS

If you are interested in completing this survey, please click this link: https://adobeformscentral.com/?f=wGDa7rnWSs0TipMX0yWkIA#

Thank you for your interest!*

Sarah Ballou, MS
Clinical Psychology Doctoral Candidate
Center for Psychosocial Research in GI (http://cprgi.org/)
Northwestern University
Chicago, Illinois


----------

